# "Robert Hilder, a former Utah judge who drew ire from Utah’s gun lobby, dies"



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

*"Robert Hilder, a former Utah judge who drew ire from Utah's gun lobby, dies"*

http://www.sltrib.com/home/5222202-155/former-utah-judge-robert-hilder-dies


----------

